# (TX) 2010 National Finalist at Stud in Texas



## Tom Watson

EIC/CNM clear. 2010 National Finalist. FC Honky Tonk Take It Easy.(FC AFC Nick of Time Lone Ranger X FC AFC Tequilla Sunrise IX). 
95 pounds. Yellow factored. Hips OFA Excellent. Elbows OFA normal. CERF normal. Natural, fresh chilled, and AI breedings. Tom Watson or Dave Rorem. 903 277 1676.
[email protected]


----------

